# Show me your bettas!!



## FishyFishy89

Any amount of photos is fine. Please no sick or obviously stressed fishys. I makes me feel horrible and likely other users as well to see them unhappy.
If you are rehabbing them from horrible fin rot that is okay with me but environment must prove they are being rehabbed(IE: no dirty water)

right now I only have 1 betta. Crowntail named Spike. He has recently recovered from ammonia poisoning and is spunkier than ever.

















































I think he favors his left side xD


----------



## Shadyr

I currently have 4 bettas, two are mine and two belong to the kids. I do most of the water changes, though my boychild is learning how to do that so he can take more responsibility for his. Little girl wants to, but this is my child with knees horribly skinned up from walking across the room!

Ghost...my avatar. Yeah, he doesn't look like that anymore. Silly Marble fishy.

View attachment 57066


This is Chicory, my buddy at work. I have him in a tank on my desk.

View attachment 57067


This is Indigo, my daughter's fish. I hope he likes his pink carriage ;-)

View attachment 57068


And finally, Lavatail the unphotographable. I can't get a good picture of this boy for love or money or brine shrimp treats!

View attachment 57069


----------



## FishyFishy89

LOL
Thats a pretty decent photo of Lavatail
I love marbles. I'm a picture ***** so it is likely that if i ever get a marble my FB would be a timeline of his color changes xD
Chicory is absolutely GORGEOUS!
Atleast your children want to take charge in taking care of them. My niece just wants to dump the whole thing of food/leave it like that. She about 8 years old now, she knows better now. 4 pellets and nothing more.


----------



## Shadyr

Chicory is definitely my most gorgeous, but I think Ghost is the most striking! I think he's up to half a dozen colors now.

*looks a little guilty* I present the morhping marble color change timeline!

Hey, you did say lots of pictures! ;-)

Ghost shortly after purchase in March:

View attachment 57070


April - I thought his colors were just intensifying. Little did I know!

View attachment 57071


By May, he was well beyond mere white and red.

View attachment 57072


This one from last night. I think the color change is slowing down, mostly because I'm not sure there is room for any more colors to fit.

View attachment 57073


----------



## FishyFishy89

hehe
he'll find room

I think i might of had the chance to get a marble. but he was the tacky red, white n blue colors. For some unknown reason i find when a betta as all 3 of those colors that he/or she just looks tacky. 
I know shame on me. it is personality more than looks.


----------



## Shadyr

They all have quirky cute personalities. Lavatail is very playful, he just doesn't pose at all  He and Spike look like they could be the same coloration (bi color?) 

I should get out the REAL camera and get some good hi-res shots. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have 11 betta's  it may take a while XD
First, Phantom, Black orchid CT male:








Puddles, red marble ORT male:








Kristie, Blue combodian CT female:








Lacey Wild type color CT female:








Echo, multi color?? HMPK Big ear male:








Zero, some marble VT male:








Cookie, Blue/red HM female:








Cryptom, Pastel (?) HM big ear male:








Charles/Charlotte, bi-color (?) VT (?) un-sexed baby betta:








Sylvia, Green salamander HMPK female (she isn't really green :\ more of sky bblue and purple fins):








Kahara, Orange dalamation VT female:


----------



## FishyFishy89

ooohhhh
i love big ears
if i ever see 1 in store he will be snatched up immediately


----------



## MistersMom

OH MY GOODNESS! all these betta's are so pretty!!!  

here's mine!

Fido...
View attachment 57103
View attachment 57104


Odysseus....
View attachment 57105
View attachment 57106


Sir....
View attachment 57107
View attachment 57108


Sister...
View attachment 57109

Poseiden
View attachment 57110


----------



## betta lover1507

I think Fido and Kahara could be related :-D there both VT orange dalamations ;-) lol!! 
thanks fishyfishy  Sylvia is actually a big ear geno


----------



## zombiegirl

I love threads like this. Such pretty bettas!

This is Jekyll our bi-color CT









And Ghost our green marble DT (This pic is a few weeks old, he's added some pink to his head and along his dorsal since then. I'll have to try for a new pic so I can document his changes like Shadyr)










This is Merlin our blue mustard gas HM we rescued nearly two weeks ago (we had a name change because my daughter thought he was 'too pretty to be a Pirate' :lol: )


----------



## underdebate

Oh, these threads are my favourites. <3

This is Isaac, a rescue who had severe fin rot when I brought him home. His fins never fully recovered and he's had on and off health problems since, but he's a little fighter.










Kal, who is a bit neurotic but an absolute sweetheart nonetheless.










Veetor, another rescue-- a little sickly when he came home, but beautifully healthy now.










Idaho, my third rescue, who was missing a HUGE chunk of his tail when I brought him in. This picture is older and he now has almost a full tail. 










Ross, who was one of two purchases made at a very well-kept aquarium store that was sadly going out of business.










Taffler, the other half.










Dove, an absolutely beautiful boy with the sweetest personality I've ever met.










And finally: Corvus, who came home on the same day as Dove and is an absolute peacock.


----------



## MistersMom

betta lover1507 said:


> I think Fido and Kahara could be related :-D there both VT orange dalamations ;-) lol!!



Lol, maybe... but mines more like a translucent pinkish color... my mom said he looked gross, and like a Zombie, hence the name Fido


----------



## betta lover1507

Kahara is more of an orange fins and yellow body  I don't think my parents care how she looks :lol: all i know they like Phantom and Echo the most (well what my brother and my dad likes the most heh heh)


----------



## MistersMom

ohhh... i could never like one of mine ht emost, i would feel bad for the others lol.


----------



## betta lover1507

thats what my brother and dad thinks XD i can't choose my fav, there all so unique and beautiful!!


----------



## MistersMom

i didnt see a picture of yours anywhere in your albums


----------



## ao

I've obviously spammed this forum with enough of Kuro's photos. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to spams more! So ladies and Gentleman. here is Kuro's 2 week growth photo journal!


































































And here's the Shiro spam!
growth over 6 weeks








































In the new 2.5 gal


----------



## FishyFishy89

ooooh so pretty Aokashi!

MistersMom Sir looks so evil and dark like


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> MistersMom Sir looks so evil and dark like


 what? lol, he's a sweety! i promise... lol... he's actually rather lazy...



@aokashi.... your fish looks like a cartoon because its eyes are so big lol, its gorgeous!


----------



## Karebear13

Look at this Goober


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> what? lol, he's a sweety! i promise... lol... he's actually rather lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> @aokashi.... your fish looks like a cartoon because its eyes are so big lol, its gorgeous!


 cos he's so tiny? I don't think their eyes grow when their body grows >.>
btw I think lazy makes it more omnious like  I can't imagine something dark and.... hyperactive


----------



## MistersMom

aokashi said:


> cos he's so tiny? I don't think their eyes grow when their body grows >.>
> btw I think lazy makes it more omnious like  I can't imagine something dark and.... hyperactive


i think its because most fish don't have solid black eyes so you normally only see the pupil but yours has solid dark eyes making them appear larger....

and idk about Sir... he's never attacked another fish before...


----------



## Karebear13

I really like Jekyll I think I have commented on him somewhere else but I really like him!




zombiegirl said:


> I love threads like this. Such pretty bettas!
> 
> This is Jekyll our bi-color CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ghost our green marble DT (This pic is a few weeks old, he's added some pink to his head and along his dorsal since then. I'll have to try for a new pic so I can document his changes like Shadyr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Merlin our blue mustard gas HM we rescued nearly two weeks ago (we had a name change because my daughter thought he was 'too pretty to be a Pirate' :lol: )


----------



## xShainax

Lestat
Moonbeam
Spitfire
Romeo
TDP
Taz


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> what? lol, he's a sweety! i promise... lol... he's actually rather lazy...


his dark colors make him look evil



Karebear13 said:


> Look at this Goober


Benz has always been my fav fishy here.


----------



## MistersMom

> his dark colors make him look evil


oh... i didn't realize he was darker...
i see him more light than dark, but his blue is pretty navy...
its the pink that's not that dark...
i see what you mean...
and his spiky top fin doesn't help lol.


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy89 said:


> his dark colors make him look evil
> 
> 
> 
> Benz has always been my fav fishy here.


aww thanks FishyFishy... I love Spike <3 He has perfect crowntail appearance


----------



## zombiegirl

Karebear13 said:


> I really like Jekyll I think I have commented on him somewhere else but I really like him!


Aww, thanks. He's my feisty one.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> aww thanks FishyFishy... I love Spike <3 He has perfect crowntail appearance



TYVM
his personality is perfect for a crowntail too xD
"must attack everything. Everything is living, against me and edible."


----------



## ZackyBear

The attached image is Portal prime's current home :3 You can't see his blue very well like you can here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7245320016/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7229666544/in/photostream/

I love my spoiled boy so much~!


----------



## mariella

Ferrari after eating some bloodworms.

View attachment 57188


View attachment 57185


View attachment 57187


View attachment 57186


And this one is an angry Ferrari

View attachment 57189


----------



## betta lover1507

Here is Prometheus:








and here is Soda:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Awesome name! Ferrari!


----------



## FishyFishy89

More bettas!!!!


----------



## lelei

I love this thread.. Everyone here has adorable fishy's..I myself, have _*only one*_, and he is my heart..I love my "Sammy" in my avi, wanna post pix, cannot from here, (at work) so will update when I get home, in the meantime, other Sammy's pix in my photo album


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yay picture plaguing!!!!! =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

the lil baby betta almost look like a tadpole xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD He basically is LOL. But he is a month old, and ate a bloodworm the last couple of days ^^ Also snatched one that was too big and took off :/


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> xD He basically is LOL. But he is a month old, and ate a bloodworm the last couple of days ^^ Also snatched one that was too big and took off :/


lil piggy


----------



## xShainax

Going to petco, might buy a juvi, what should I feed it, since theirs has color?


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahaha typical betta :roll: xD He's getting color already too... red fins! =D Like his daddy.

I suggest getting frozen bloodworms... They love them!!!! Along with Hikari pellets for babies, which is what I also have...


----------



## xShainax

Didn't go to petco but bought a tailbiter at petsmart. Will get a picture shortly


----------



## FishyFishy89

more fishys!!!!


----------



## Knitterly

Okay, here are three of my four. I won't post #4 per OP's request for no stressed fishies. While I think she look stupendous for a fish who spent several hours out of the bowl on the counter 6 days ago, she does look a bit... less than stellar. LOL. She's regrowing all of her fins and has stripes bec I just plopped her into a fresh bowl of salt water, so I'll keep her off of here. 

Vacuum (yes, the child named her.)









Lolly









Tiger









Our fourth is Boomer. Here is her pre-jump pic>


----------



## MistersMom

This is Bello my newest boy <3

View attachment 57416


----------



## FishyFishy89

@Knitterly: Oh...Boomer! I can't wait to see updated pictures of her. I think she will be my next fav fish on here.

@MistersMom: Bello is so pretty. I think I see it....has he already built a wittle bubble nest? His face looks so soft. Not all angry and too manly like most male bettas.


----------



## Mo




----------



## MistersMom

No, when i divided the tank Odysseus' nest drifted lol. but he has been adding on to it lol....


----------



## mjoy79

Gotta show off my newest one last time  I've made a thread for him here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104419 if you'd like to see more pics and help me name him!


----------



## uneeck42

this is my fish sorbet. just took this photo


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sorority gals! They are not....very....friendly. I should be removing them soon, however none have had torn fins, just a lot of chasing. :roll: they leave the guppies alone though.


-sigh- some pictures are showing very small. Lame.


----------



## Knitterly

My husband went to town and picked out our last two females for the sorority. I could have vetoed the last one in favor of a pale yellow crown tail. I almost did... I really wanted a yellow, but the tourquoise and white was just so prettty!!! And the fins on the other... wow. 

We haven't given them official names yet, but working nicknames are as below:

Goose









Zephyr. The fins on this girl are stunning. And she zips around the bowl like lightening.



















Knitterly said:


> Okay, here are three of my four. I won't post #4 per OP's request for no stressed fishies. While I think she look stupendous for a fish who spent several hours out of the bowl on the counter 6 days ago, she does look a bit... less than stellar. LOL. She's regrowing all of her fins and has stripes bec I just plopped her into a fresh bowl of salt water, so I'll keep her off of here.
> 
> Vacuum (yes, the child named her.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our fourth is Boomer. Here is her pre-jump pic>


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> No, when i divided the tank Odysseus' nest drifted lol. but he has been adding on to it lol....


ROFL
he say I make it better xD


----------



## FishyFishy89

such pretty fishys everyone.

@Sena they like to play tag xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Georgie: He came with the GOLDFISH shipment, not the bettas. He cost me only 2.00 rather than 7.00, because his age is very much unknown as is his background of where he came. The first picture shows how his fins were like "crumpled paper" and he did bite a bit, but now he is letting it heal and the second picture shows the fella! =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

is that your giant?


----------



## Sena Hansler

he basically is LOL I don't remember if I posted the one with him and Red but here it is (again?) xD


and a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqBLRsl4a2M&feature=plcp


----------



## FishyFishy89

hes a giant alright
he makes every other betta look pathetic xD
Was he aggressive?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Kidding me? o_o feeding time is like having a PO'd, starving, irritated piranha. x.x DON'T STICK FINGERS IN TANK needs to be a sign on his >.> In the store he was stalking the goldies who were bigger than he was, and when I got him home, taking that picture I had to have poor little Red in a container that wouldn't tip from the churning waters xD He slams into the side of the tank if you make him mad.... by doing nothing :roll: You just LOOK at him and he gets all PO'd xD He is by far the most aggressive, angry, grumpy fish I have ever owned. And I have a fighter. Who is CHILL compared to him.
And he doesn't show signs of keeling over any time soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hahahha
Interesting and funny little....Er big fishy xD


----------



## uneeck42

he is very beautiful nonetheless!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

thanks! lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

anymore fishys???


----------



## trakehner

Fabio


----------



## FishyFishy89

Fabio is VERY pretty.
Does he have any purple or is he mostly navy blue?


----------



## uneeck42

i love your tank set up! :3


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> ROFL
> he say I make it better xD


LOL, yeah pretty much, its was just there, and then he swims over and looks at it for a while, then he adds on to it.... i was like 'how odd...'


----------



## Sena Hansler

*New Betta*

Meet Tigger =D I'll get better pictures later. He is the first "orange" I have seen since Spartan passed away. Anyways, he had a string of pooey parasite that stretched 2 inches long :roll: Plus he is bloated, and coughing up bubbles :/ BUT when I got him home the little fella darted around his temporary 0.5 gallon quarantine/medication tub!!!


----------



## tayloki

This is Charlie, still too young to know what sex. If anyone has an idea I would love to know!


----------



## mjoy79

tayloki said:


> This is Charlie, still to young to know what sex. If anyone has an idea I would love to know!
> http://instagr.am/p/MBJSPwm9Wr/


Cute! Looks like a female to me. I love the coloring on her fins!


----------



## Sena Hansler

looks like a purty girlie =D


----------



## fleetfish

I can't stand an empty tank for long, so I went out to Petsmart and picked up not one but two new bettas. The first is a little red VT boy and the second is a copper CT. I'll get pics soon but they're both settling in.


----------



## Knitterly

Finally got my yellow!!!!!!










Banana dance.....











And Charlie looks just like one of our females... who is incredibly photophobic....


----------



## trakehner

That picture was taen without a flash (with my phone) so it is true to his coloring. He has no purple at all but he is getting some red in his fins where it was just white when I got him.


----------



## MistersMom

So pretty :d


----------



## MistersMom

Charlie is definitively a female, she has no beard.... and a slight egg bulge... and beautiful big eye balls.  IMO i dont know for sure...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Charlie looks so pretty.

I love the name you gave him Sena!


----------



## Lenimph

Got a cute picture of my Hawke yesterday.


----------



## SweetNightmare

This is Connor, my most recent boy, a piebald cambodian butterfly crowntail that was way too pretty to leave in the cup at work. He was named as such for the newest Assassin's Creed hero, who lives in the American Revolutionary period in time. Red, white, and blue betta. 


























And this is Sora, my first boy, a pretty blue crowntail/combtail/halfmoon/I don't even know. ((Sora means 'sky' in Japanese, which is fitting.))


----------



## Sena Hansler

Omg I love the color on his face lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

I've got 3 female veil tails currently. Two are in quarantine, and I'm going to buy 2 more to quarantine, and eventually have a sorority.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh, pretty colors!! The first one I actually saw a male with the same coloring...


----------



## Knitterly

I love that green. I wanted a green for my sorority but the husband picked out a turquoise and red crowntail. I don't blame him, she's got amazing fins... It seems like true green is hard to find in big box pet departments.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the green as well


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thank you ^.^ her name is Fiona


----------



## MistersMom

LOL, you should get a male and name him shreck...


----------



## Sena Hansler

teeneythebetta said:


> Thank you ^.^ her name is Fiona


 
OMG I have a "green" that is named Fiona -.- hahaha =D


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aw she's so pretty!! Ha tell my parents to let me get a male! Haha! They said no more tanks


----------



## Knitterly

teeneythebetta said:


> Aw she's so pretty!! Ha tell my parents to let me get a male! Haha! They said no more tanks


Why is it that the people who AREN"T doing the tank maintanance are always the ones to say "no more tanks!" My husband won't let me have the 10 gal for the girls and a 2.5 gal for a male.


----------



## MistersMom

because they don't understand!!! lo, betta's are a life style... kinda lol


----------



## ZackyBear

I caught Portal Prime sleeping this morning! I didn't want to wake him so I snapped a picture x3









EDIT:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7403465910/in/photostream
For the larger picture o.o He is splayed out over his rock... he never flares anymore *pouts*


----------



## Shadyr

I know it was a few pages back, but your white and blue half moon is amazing Mo! If his name isn't Glacier, it should be!


----------



## Shadyr

Knitterly said:


> Why is it that the people who AREN"T doing the tank maintanance are always the ones to say "no more tanks!" My husband won't let me have the 10 gal for the girls and a 2.5 gal for a male.


I can have mine, we just have to make the whole house company ready X_X


----------



## FishyFishy89

Knitterly said:


> Why is it that the people who AREN"T doing the tank maintanance are always the ones to say "no more tanks!" My husband won't let me have the 10 gal for the girls and a 2.5 gal for a male.


Omg
I know right!! Hubby doesn't do anything for my animals cept be there for me during horse shows or their vet visits. Yet he won't let me get another guinea pig :,(


----------



## FishyFishy89

ZackyBear said:


> I caught Portal Prime sleeping this morning! I didn't want to wake him so I snapped a picture x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7403465910/in/photostream
> For the larger picture o.o He is splayed out over his rock... he never flares anymore *pouts*


Awh
How cute. Spike sleeps in his floating Anacharis. I keep trying to get a pic but he always moves!!!


----------



## Orenjii

Amazing fish everyone!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

FishyFishy89 said:


> Awh
> How cute. Spike sleeps in his floating Anacharis. I keep trying to get a pic but he always moves!!!


 
haha my DT sleeps on the lap of the statue in his tank. xD


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sena Hansler said:


> haha my DT sleeps on the lap of the statue in his tank. xD


LOL Have you gotten a picture? That's so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler

No he keeps moving xD But I'll get him... lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> No he keeps moving xD But I'll get him... lol


I keep saying that when I try to get a picture of Spike in his anacharis:



*dramatic*
"nnnnnnooooooooooo!!!!!!! I'll get you 1 day!"


----------



## konstargirl

My two current betta's

nikki(the baby betta who does not look like a baby anymore):









And my half blind betta boy chichiri who is getting some attention on FB now:









I posted some video's of the one eye betta on another thread


----------



## Sena Hansler

FishyFishy89 said:


> I keep saying that when I try to get a picture of Spike in his anacharis:
> 
> 
> 
> *dramatic*
> "nnnnnnooooooooooo!!!!!!! I'll get you 1 day!"


"This isn't the last you've seen of meeeeeee!!!" -dramatic exit- :lol: sorta like that?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> "This isn't the last you've seen of meeeeeee!!!" -dramatic exit- :lol: sorta like that?


yay basically
only he loves seeing people xD
hes always being a show off when someone is in the kitchen.


----------



## LittleWatty

I have so many pictures floating around of Sonas, but I can't help but want to show him off XD He's gorgeous, and I'm amazed I found him at Petco. Here he is, my beautiful Black Devil (?) CT male










He even has beautiful blue and red eyes, though only the blue shows in photos



















Every time I see this photo, I think of Dora from Finding Nemo when she says "Mr. Grumpygills!"


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha grumpygills


----------



## Whittni

Here's my buddy, "Fish"


----------



## xShainax

My sorority.
Big momma
Pepsi
Bambi
No name


----------



## konstargirl

So cute! 

What do you think about my bettas!


----------



## Whittni

Really pretty fish people!


----------



## MistersMom

Name that last one Alice :3


----------



## teeneythebetta

MistersMom said:


> Name that last one Alice :3


I saw in another thread that the last one was named Bambi 
Maybe Alice could be a middle name? xD


----------



## xShainax

teeneythebetta said:


> I saw in another thread that the last one was named Bambi
> Maybe Alice could be a middle name? xD


The other Cambo was Bambi. I might name the other blue one Alice "Cooper" :twisted:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yesterday I picked up the last two for my sorority (for those who havent seen them yet) Petsmart had bettas on sale, they were only $0.99 each!! Plus the shipment came in while i was in the store and i got first dibs! I'm thinking theyre sisters?


----------



## FishyFishy89

haha....i love big mama xD


----------



## xShainax

FishyFishy89 said:


> haha....i love big mama xD


She is the smallest of my females and the feistiest so I had to name her that. xD


----------



## Knitterly

MistersMom said:


> Name that last one Alice :3


TOo funny. My 3 year old just named one of our females Alice, also. It was quite a miracle that she finally chose something other than Candy Cane.:shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Knitterly said:


> TOo funny. My 3 year old just named one of our females Alice, also. It was quite a miracle that she finally chose something other than Candy Cane.:shock:


LOL thats cute


----------



## Tikibirds

Here are a few of them:










Courtsey of PETCO's AWSOME fish care:









It's not even GREEN anymore - it's BLUE :shock:









Looking a bit better:









Sluggles the night I took him home:









about a week later









Now









El Kabong









memo to self: NEVER take anything out of a lake again. 2 snails turned into alot more then 2. The two moss balls in the background are actually 2 giant trapdoor adults. Aparently one was M and one was F because everday for 2 weeks i found a new baby snail. They are pretty awsome though.









Finneas - who's fins grew and then he bit them off.









Ba Sing Se who has grown alot and she is more blue then green with some mustard gas.









INDIA. I love this pic. Its like she is looking to and saying MOMMY! Why is that big fishie staring at me?
She also grew but looks the same color wise. maybe a few more black spots









The said snails mentioned earlier. No they don't live in the cup.


----------



## copperarabian

Gabriel


----------



## MistersMom

Oh myu god gabriel is the most gorgeous fish i have ever seen...


----------



## xShainax

Gabriel is beautifuul


----------



## FishyFishy89

WHOA!
What would that read as?! Ive NEVER seen it blue
Amazing he is still alive.

I loved seeing Snuggles progression


----------



## Tikibirds

> WHOA!
> What would that read as?! Ive NEVER seen it blue
> Amazing he is still alive


Sakura suggested it would be about an 11. I did find a story about a betta online where the test turned pink. They called up API and API said it would be about a 13-15 :shock: I have seen a few dark greens before but never had it turn blue before or pink. I would think that would kill any fish.....

Sluggles is my favorite. I brought him to NY from Alaska via car. Along with a red CT - Mr magic Mushrooms. I don't have any pics of him - he is your basic red CT with a little magenta in the scales.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tikibirds said:


> Sakura suggested it would be about an 11. I did find a story about a betta online where the test turned pink. They called up API and API said it would be about a 13-15 :shock: I have seen a few dark greens before but never had it turn blue before or pink. I would think that would kill any fish.....
> 
> Sluggles is my favorite. I brought him to NY from Alaska via car. Along with a red CT - Mr magic Mushrooms. I don't have any pics of him - he is your basic red CT with a little magenta in the scales.


wow
thats quite the trip for a fishy
was he sick during this trip?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Honeycomb


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish




----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the unique colors


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love the unique colors


 I don't know who that was for, but if it was complimenting Honeycomb,Thanks!


----------



## Leon

Here's my "new" (of three weeks) fishy Ghost. I'm not sure if Ghost is a male or female.. I bought her as a female from *gag* Wal-mart. She's in my ten gallon with three ridiculous corys ;-) Sorry about the unfortunate pic quality, my camera is sub par at best, and Ghost hates pictures. 
You said lots of pictures so here they are!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I strongly advise you to change your substrate to sand for your cories.
The gravel can be too hard of their barbs/cause infections.


----------



## Leon

FishyFishy89 said:


> I strongly advise you to change your substrate to sand for your cories.
> The gravel can be too hard of their barbs/cause infections.


I have been keeping an eye out for that, and plan on changing soon, since I am going to be adding a live plant or two as well. Thank you for watching out for ze fishes!


----------

